# Myocardial viability study



## Four Corners (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello coders, 
Im new to coding, not sure about this one... What is the cpt code for myocardial viability isotope study using Thallium isotope? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcwthomas (Jun 4, 2013)

Four Corners said:


> Hello coders,
> Im new to coding, not sure about this one... What is the cpt code for myocardial viability isotope study using Thallium isotope? Thanks in advance!


Myocardial Perfusion imaging studies are reported using CPT codes 78451, 78452, 78453 and 78454 you would add the code for the type of isotope used.

Cardiolite - A9500 Technetium Tc-99m, Sestamibi, diagnostic, per study dose,
Myoview - A9502 Technetium Tc 99m tetrofosmin, diagnostic, per study dose,
Thallium - A9505 Thallous Chloride TL-201, diagnostic, per mCi


----------

